# Costume ideas for a "Master of Ceremonies" for next year



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey all!

I am going to be the queue-line host for an area haunt next year... we are going to be completely interactive, with a lot of crowd participation.

I will be up-front calling contestants to play games, answer trivia questions, etc... 

so... i need an appropriate costume!

I am having a hard time thinking of ideas... so, I wanted to throw it out here to see what you all could come up with! 

Here's how I need to costume to function:

1. versatility for appropriate weather. 
--- this is mostly an outdoor haunt, with the queue being outside... we experience VERY dramatic swings in temperatures ... 80 degrees one night, 35 degrees the next

2. comfortable
--- since I will be in this all night, being the face of the haunt... I will want to be fairly comfortable. I have worked in this haunt as an actor for the last few years, so I am accustomed to wearing costumes for several hours a night... but being an actor, I can get a brief break from time to time to adjust my costume. ... in this role, I will not be able to do that as easily.

3. wow-factor.
--- I will be the 'face' of the haunt... I want people to leave the haunt thinking that 'the MC looked pretty scary/cool' ... I have thought of being a 'carnival caller' type of character, but that just isn't very exciting. I LOVE doing makeup, so I wouldn't be opposed to doing that.

so... any thoughts, my friends?

I was thinking of doing a throw-back peirrot clown (only black and white makeup) or something similar... but clowns are kind of cliche (this coming from a guy who is going to be a clown for halloween this year).

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

whats the haunt theme? randomness?...like you could be anything and It could fit?


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah... we have a little bit of everything in there.


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

OK cool, here's just a little bit of what I have. (There would be more but I'm waiting for my car at the service center and I can't think because spongbob is on TV and they keep meowing and its driving me crazy Lol)
Mad scientist: I liked this picture mainly because I thought it would be rad to carry around a big tube with some deformed experiment inside. You could bring it uncomfortably close to peoples faces.







Circus ring leader: I'm just “eh" with this but you could make it monsterous or dead :







The baron-pretty straight forward. But the suit could be anything. You can carry around a stick that lights up:







Ice cream man-this one could vary I'm either way














And lastly 
Wolfman- this is simple buuuut you can do an easy wolfman makeup and make it into ANY character. Hell it could even be the ring master one too:








Hope this gets some creative juices flowing. I'll pop back in with others as they come to me if you want


----------



## philipus (Oct 18, 2014)

nice costume miles


----------



## philipus (Oct 18, 2014)

oh ya maybe you can add costume for girl


----------



## philipus (Oct 18, 2014)

oh iya this is good for girl 

This costume is really beatiful. and the price is excellent

http://www.amazon.com/California-Costumes-Swashbuckler-Pirate-Costume/dp/B004UULJNS/

Thanks


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions, Miles! I like the Baron idea a lot!


----------



## cinderellaman143 (Oct 21, 2014)

*Few costumes that I could Refer*



Xfireboyx said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, Miles! I like the Baron idea a lot!


Here's some example :
and these are direct amazon links :

http://amzn.to/1sZ4xCG

http://amzn.to/1wUfbcL

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.halloweencostumeworld.net/2014/10/Halloween-costumes-ideas-adults-kids.html


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

I was trying think of a costume that would work in all weathers, and I have been watching Alfred Hitchcocks 'The Birds' and I thought that it would be a really creepy, gory unusual costume. I am imagining, your clothes covered in 'peck holes' and bloody, you could make your eyes look blacked out and bloody as if they have been pecked out, and you could get several black crows/birds from the dollar store or other cheap shop and attach them to your clothes and on your head, in different positions wings out etc as if you were undergoing a full bird attack. I have put a couple of pics to inspire they are not all gory but gives you the kind of idea


----------

